# Western Digital Green Power [Problem]



## Cratzky (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey techpowerup people!

Now i turn to the forum once again since i have a problem with a WD GP 500gb harddrive.

The drive is not old, its dated 18th may 2008 on the drive.

The drive fails at SMART scan during bootup, but the drive is recognized in bios and it shows the correct values and all. 

But the drive sounds strange, and i cannot format it, and i cannot explore the drive, my computer boots up VERY slow when i have the drive plugged in aswell.

Here is a video of how it sounds when its "thinking"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KktFNc0XkZQ

Is the drive dead or is there anything i can do to revive it?


----------



## pigulici (Mar 30, 2011)

hmm it is broken, rma


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 30, 2011)

it looks gonna died. try to give it little shock by using your finger to it and see how it works. if still not i guess its gone


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 30, 2011)

micropage7 said:


> it looks gonna died. try to give it little shock by using your finger to it and see how it works. if still not i guess its gone



I usually dont use my fingers to shock hardware... only females.... could you be more specific what you mean by shocking the drive with my finger?


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 30, 2011)

dude I think it's doing morse for S.O.S. lol yeah broken you need to rma it, hopefully nothign important was on it.


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2011)

drive is dead, if you got warranty RMA it!


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 30, 2011)

if you need the info on the drive you could put it in the freezer for 24hrs then plug it in, it may work but it will only work long enough to migrate the data.


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 30, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> dude I think it's doing morse for S.O.S. lol yeah broken you need to rma it, hopefully nothign important was on it.



Hahaha! yeah now when you say that, it actually sounds like its doin some kind of morse code...



Bo$$ said:


> drive is dead, if you got warranty RMA it!



I got the drive free so i dont have warranty 



overclocking101 said:


> if you need the info on the drive you could put it in the freezer for 24hrs then plug it in, it may work but it will only work long enough to migrate the data.



Alright, im gonna try this as i am desperate to try get this drive working somehow


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 30, 2011)

is there essential data on it? or are you merely sad of it's loss


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah man thats the clicks of death from a dead or dieing harddrive... You might have some luck with the freezer thing but it will 4 sure not last very long at all and probably wont work but wont hurt to try.


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 30, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> is there essential data on it? or are you merely sad of it's loss



No the drive is empty actually, but i just desperatly need more storage space on my computer and im a cheap bastard 



DRDNA said:


> Yeah man thats the clicks of death from a dead or dieing harddrive... You might have some luck with the freezer thing but it will 4 sure not last very long at all and probably wont work but wont hurt to try.



I was suspecting... Im gonna try the freezer, and ill report back laters


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> I got the drive free so i dont have warranty



In case you haven't tried... even if your drive was free - try your Serial number in the WD warranty checker.
You never know, it may have warranty left.
GP drives have a 3 year warranty, even if you don't have a receipt; they will use the date on the drive. In your case May 8, 2008, so it should be covered until May 8 or so, 2011.

Won't hurt to try.


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 31, 2011)

95Viper said:


> In case you haven't tried... even if your drive was free - try your Serial number in the WD warranty checker.
> You never know, it may have warranty left.
> GP drives have a 3 year warranty, even if you don't have a receipt; they will use the date on the drive. In your case May 8, 2008, so it should be covered until May 8 or so, 2011.
> 
> Won't hurt to try.



I tried , apperantly WD does not replace hardrives that has been removed from an external plastic enclosure, for example in this case: western digital mybook...
Strange in my opinion to have such a policy


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> I usually dont use my fingers to shock hardware... only females.... could you be more specific what you mean by shocking the drive with my finger?



whahaha.... use something that smooth like screw driver grip to knock the side edge of hdd sometimes it works on motor err so you have little time to get backup of it. if it aint work i guess your hdd is gone


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> I tried , apperantly WD does not replace hardrives that has been removed from an external plastic enclosure, for example in this case: western digital mybook...
> Strange in my opinion to have such a policy



That is not nice of them. Sorry 'bout that.
A slap to WD


----------



## Cratzky (Mar 31, 2011)

95Viper said:


> That is not nice of them. Sorry 'bout that.
> A slap to WD



I agree... well, atleast im gonna try the other suggestion, i have putted the drive in the freezer, gonna take it out later tonight and try, i'll be back


----------



## qubit (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah, like the others have said, it's broken, so RMA it if possible, There's nothing you can do to fix it.

I hope your data was backed up...


----------



## Cratzky (Apr 1, 2011)

Alright, the disk has been in the freezer for some time now.... shall i plug it in directly or wait until the disk has gotten normal room help? (im careful with my PSU) so nothing gets broken


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2011)

Plug it in sooner rather than later. You did put it in a bag and close it tightly didn't you?

If not, you'll get excessive condensation on it, which will tend to short it out.

Anyway, it's been so many hours now that it'll have warmed up nicely now, anyway.

And you did back up your data first...???


----------



## Cratzky (Apr 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Plug it in sooner rather than later. You did put it in a bag and close it tightly didn't you?
> 
> If not, you'll get excessive condensation on it, which will tend to short it out.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately i did not put it in a tight bag... i simply just put it next to the vodka bottle in the freezer....
It was very wet once it actually got a little warm, i just dried it off with a piece of paper and plugged it in, and behold... it did not work... it was actually worse then it was before i put it in the freezer...
There was no data to backup since the drive was empty from beginning...
well it was worth a try 
Now i'll go buy a real WD black drive instead .... not this greenshit


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2011)

Ok, it didn't hurt to try.

And I'm really glad there was no precious data on it.  Losing it is a horrible experience.

I've actually got two Green drives and they work fine. I think you've just been unlucky.

It's still under warranty (just) so get it RMA'd without delay! WD have a very good, efficient free RMA service. I didn't even pay any shipping costs.

www.wdc.com

Let us know how you get on. I'll be keeping the sub for this thread open.


----------



## Cratzky (Apr 1, 2011)

qubit said:


> Ok, it didn't hurt to try.
> 
> And I'm really glad there was no precious data on it.  Losing it is a horrible experience.
> 
> ...



As i mentioned above in a previous post, i tried the RMA, but apperantly WD does not replace drives that has been taken out of a plastic enclosure, for example in this case: WD mybook.. which i find kinda strange, because the enclosure is made for being able to swap the drive if you want...


----------



## qubit (Apr 1, 2011)

Cratzky said:


> As i mentioned above in a previous post, i tried the RMA, but apperantly WD does not replace drives that has been taken out of a plastic enclosure, for example in this case: WD mybook.. which i find kinda strange, because the enclosure is made for being able to swap the drive if you want...



Oh, so the drive was sold as an external unit? If so, then yes, they would say no. They'd consider the two things together as one product and you'd have to return the whole thing.


----------

